# Reiter Authentifizierung fehlt bei W-Lan -Karte



## medix (27. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe in einen Rechner eine D-Link W-Lan Karte eingebaut. Die Karte Arbeitet soweit auch. Internetzugang über Router geht. Ich kann im Netzwerk auf andere Rechner zugreifen.
Nur vom Netzwerk auf diesen Rechner kann nicht zugegriffen werden.

Meldung "Keine Berechtigung"

Ich habe Drucker und Dokumentenfreigabe auf diesen Rechner, habe Verzeichnisse freigegeben usw.... wie sonst auch. 

Und da ist nun das Problem, wenn ich auf die Eigenschaften der Lanverbindung gehe, fehlt der Reiter bzw. Karteikarte Authentifizierung  

Woran kann das Liegen, der Richtige treiber ist installiert !  Ich weiß nicht mehr 
wo ich suchen kann.

Wer hat noch eine Idee 

Danke im voraus  

Medix


----------

